# Cure time before fastening



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You'll hear everything from a few hours, upward. I prefer to see at least a week... even two weeks, if time is not pressing, before ANYTHING is done on the slab.

Actual truth: My block people set several cubes of blocks on a two day-old slab, and before they could get set up and laid them, the weight had actually caused full 1/2" deep indentations in the slab.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If the concrete is quality, you'll see 75-80% of strength in 7 days. Since its often overspec'd anyway, and you won't be putting the full weight of the structure on it until well after that, go for it.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Was poured this morning and was hoping to put the walls on it this weekend. Sounds like I should wait until at least next Monday...


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

n0c7 said:


> Was poured this morning and was hoping to put the walls on it this weekend. Sounds like I should wait until at least next Monday...


 
You'll be safe doing it on the weekend.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If you're just wanting to frame the walls this weekend, go for it. The concrete "could" likely support the entire structure in 7 days. Anything two dudes can lift into place won't put enough strain on it to cause any damage.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Is it safe to ramset so soon? Don't want to blow chunks off.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

n0c7 said:


> Is it safe to ramset so soon? Don't want to blow chunks off.


See? This is one of many reasons I don't suggest getting on a slab prior to at least a week passing. You never know WHAT the questioner has in mind doing. While anchor bolts should have already been installed in the concrete, this is not the case... and none of us knew that.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

no anchor bolts for your sill plate?


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

No anchor bolts. Mentioned in the first post I was going to do this.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

didn't see anything about no anchor bolts in #1, I did read the comment on ramset. I've always seen ramsets used to fasten interior walls to a slab.

if it was mine I'd use something like the Simpson Titen Masonry Screw, but then that's me, this is yours and you can surely do it however you want. I'd do a test drill to see how the concrete was setting up first. Concrete cure times are not just based on time, but also temperature and humidity. Experienced concrete guys can look at it and know if it's set.

Good luck!


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Best thing now is to drill and epoxy bolts in, you don't say how large a structure this is,but ask your local building department how many are required and how far apart.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is a perfect example of why anchor bolts should be poured in place.

I was putting up walls 3 days after mine was poured...but I also had a 6" wide stem wall with the anchor bolts embedded....

By the time you finish those ramsets, all the walls could have been raised.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Anchor bolts suck to lift large walls presheeted on top of. Best hold though.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It wasn't that hard for me....I did most of mine by myself....and they were 2x6 walls.

Click on the Garage link in my signature for pics....


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

They are 22ft long 9ft high sheeted. Even with four people its not easy to grip and lift. Not sure how long yours were.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Willie T said:


> See? This is one of many reasons I don't suggest getting on a slab prior to at least a week passing. You never know WHAT the questioner has in mind doing. While anchor bolts should have already been installed in the concrete, this is not the case... and none of us knew that.


That's what I get for skimming. :-D


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

n0c7 said:


> Anchor bolts suck to lift large walls presheeted on top of. Best hold though.


I'm trusting this is just a "comment", and not your true attitude about constructing a dwelling your family is going to be sleeping in.

We often build two-story homes with multiple continuously connected rods of all-thread running all the way from down inside the foundation concrete, up through the top plates of the second floor.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

n0c7 said:


> I just had a 6 inch curb added to my garage pad. I'm going to be fastening the walls with ramset nails. How long should I wait for the concrete to cure before adding weight and fastening?


How come you did not use anchor bolts, is my question? Instead of using ram set nails I would be drilling and epoxing the proper anchor bolts in and laying a sill plate down.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

How long do I have I wait before nailing or drilling into fresh concrete?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Willie T said:


> We often build two-story homes with multiple continuously connected rods of all-thread running all the way from down inside the foundation concrete, up through the top plates of the second floor.


That's just because you have those pesky hurricanes down there! In the real world, I've never seen or heard of anything like that being done.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

n0c7 said:


> How long do I have I wait before nailing or drilling into fresh concrete?


 
Easier drilling when it's green,you can drill now,i wouldn't be using a ramset near the edge or ends yet.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

If drilling while green can you still use wedge anchors?


----------



## TOOL82 (Dec 7, 2012)

If you poured on Mon 5-13-13 it okay to put wedge quick bolts in now. I would use 1/2" bolts rated for treated wood & real hammer drill & bit not some lightweight pc. of junk. Code here will not allow you to powder activated nails to secure exterior walls. When we build garages we always use quick bolts instead of putting in anchors bolts. Pour the 1st day frame the 2nd day.


----------

